

Dustin Curtis' Single Mistake with Svbtle - tferris
http://therain.posterous.com/dustin-curtis-single-mistake-with-svbtle

======
olalonde

        ‘Dustin Curtis is a genius.’
        That was my first thought when I saw Svbtle—this changed after few minutes.
    

What. The. Hell!?

I absolutely fail to see how Svbtle deserves more attention than the dozens of
other blogging platforms built every week (building a blog is probably the
most common programming exercice after "Hello world!"). As far as I can tell,
his big innovation is to use the word "idea" instead of "draft" so that it
doesn't force him into "thinking about ideas as posts, like every other
blogging system does". What else is there to it? The interface gets out of the
way? <http://www.quietwrite.com/> does a pretty good job at this already.

~~~
ckluis
What's up with the hate? Dustin's design is excellent. It's on the bleeding
edge of easy. We need easy.

Personally I could see a wicked iPad app for his design… you open it in
Safari. Very few products would work as well on an iPad from an administration
point of view.

I agree with the author of this post. I think Dustin Curtis may have
prematurely launched, but I disagree in thinking that's a problem unless his
end goal was to build a tumblr.

If his goal was to build a better interface and launch it. He succeeded.

